# ROTP Application - Public Affairs Officer



## wrblove (3 Oct 2012)

Hi,

I'm 23 years old and a military spouse, so I know a decent bit about what I'm getting into. I've been looking at trades for the past 3-4 years but everytime I find something, I end up getting talked in circles by the recruitment center, or getting flat out told that the trade isn't taking applications. I know better than to fall for the old "well just sign up for this trade and then switch once your in" line. 

My husband and I were discussing what options I have for careers (I'm currently a trained legal administrative assistant, but I work as an administrator because the legal side wasn't my cup of tea) and he suggested that I go for the Public Affairs Officer program. I am a graduated of Tec Voc High School in Winnipeg with a Broadcasting diploma, and have always loved to write and been interested in journalism/media.

The only thing is I'm wonder if Public Affairs Officer is even eligible for the ROTP, or if I've just wasted half and hour filling in the application just to get told "you don't already have a degree?! Come back when you do" and if it is eligible what, if any, universities are in Edmonton that I would be able to take my communications degree through (actually I need to know if Grant Mac is eligible, it appears to be the only place I can get a Com Degree here). 

I'm excited to take a step forward in my life, and I'm hoping this doesn't result in me being discouraged as I have been in the past when I got excited for things.

Thanks,

L


----------



## DAA (3 Oct 2012)

PAO = Closed......

Generall speaking, acceptable degree's are, BA in Arts/Lit, Comms, PR, Intl Rel, Journalism or Politics....

But then again, it never hurts to apply and see just what happens.  You have nothing to lose and will be able to get all the information you need in the process.


----------



## wrblove (3 Oct 2012)

DAA said:
			
		

> PAO = Closed......
> 
> Generall speaking, acceptable degree's are, BA in Arts/Lit, Comms, PR, Intl Rel, Journalism or Politics....
> 
> But then again, it never hurts to apply and see just what happens.  You have nothing to lose and will be able to get all the information you need in the process.



This is dissapointing to hear! Hopefully I'll get lucky. I graduated in 2007, after leaving broadcasting becuase of conflicts with one of the teachers and was left short of credits for university so I attended Red River College and took Legal Admin. Biggest mistake of my life and it haunts me daily, as does the lack of funds for me to retain to do something useful with myself. If I don't get lucky, I'll be on the hunt for funds to get a degree and re-apply.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Shamrock (3 Oct 2012)

Attached find the available entry schemes for Public Affairs.  This does not speak to available positions, merely the minimal qualifications required for applicants.


----------

